# halloween tegu!



## ilovelizards (Oct 31, 2011)

me and my tegu hudini dureing halloween he was a dragon and i went as a butler(his wingsgot messed up btw)


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 31, 2011)

I like how he was on a tray, nice costumes!


----------



## numarix (Oct 31, 2011)

How much is dinner!! LOL jk


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## saided (Oct 31, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## animalnut (Nov 6, 2011)

Cute halloween pictures


----------

